# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Tutorial: Skating Costume & Skates



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a series of photos for knitting the skating costume.

1. This photo shows the sleeve "straps", bodice, and striped panties are complete. The next step is to pick up the stitches to make the full skating skirt.

2. Top straps are completed, bodice complete to the waist, this photo shows the needle slipped through the "purl bumps" to pick up stitches (after the panties are made). The piece is folded with the bodice facing you (panties folded in back) so you can see the "loops" made by the purl bumps.
3. Close-up of ice skate - blade attached to bottom of boot.
(one end of paper clip slipped into bottom of knitted boot, and 
tied with a tight knot around the blade and under the boot).
4. Skates "in action".
5. Completed skating costume, with full skirt attached.
6. Skating costume showing the striped panties.


NOTE: The metal paper clips will fold over on their sides if you attempt to make the doll stand on the skates. If you have a metal or wooden doll stand, place her about an inch off the floor and pose her legs for "skating", without touching the ground.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

What a helpful tutorial. And, of course, a lovely pattern! Your details are beautiful. You are so creative, talented and generous. KP is lucky to have you!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Agree with diziescott!!!!


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

great tutorial and thank you, this is so beautiful


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again for all your beautiful patterns.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful patterns.
Thank you
Danielle


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

All your outfits are just marvellous and very beautiful.

I have to ask though ... what do you do with them, you must have hundreds of them.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all your wonderful patterns. If and when my nieces get married and have kids I'lll be ready.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

so far I have knitted two of these. Your instructions are easy to follow, and this is a joy to knit.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Another wonderful pattern. Will you be doing a cheerleader's outfit?


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh Elaine, Your designs seem to get better & better if that is even possible!!! You are the greatest & for sharing with us. Still think you need to compile a book & I would be 1st in line to buy one. After I finish my GD knitted hat I will be doing Christmas presents AG & Barbie patterns for her.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is just too cute for words! I want to make it! Hope I remember where it is when I need it!  
Thanks so much!


----------



## edna-rose (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with all previous opinions! Love the how-to pictures included. Such a wonderful help. Thank you!


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

All your patterns are wonderful. Thanks again


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

You can bookmark the pattern you want to look for at a later date, or you can download it immediately - if you have a printer.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I just noticed that there is no pattern here. where can I find it to bookmark it, please? Or am I wrong? I guess I'm confused  sorry.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search" then type "Ladyfingers" and click on the Search button. A long list will open.

On the left side column where it says "Pictures", this indicates that the topic includes a set of photos of various dolls modeling knitted outfits. Photos - NO PATTERNS. There are over 90 photos for the AG doll, many photos for Barbie, and a few pictures for the tiny baby dolls.

Quite a few knitters have notified me that they have a 3-ring binder with all photos downloaded, along with the 3 handouts for the American Girl doll and the Barbie handout that was e-mailed to over 1,447 knitters on this website. These photos and handouts are all kept in clear plastic sheet protectors. The knitters say it is easier to refer to their binder, rather than search this website to find a similar photo for one of the patterns they are knitting from one of the handouts.

To receive copies of the 3 AG handouts and the Barbie handout, (which include lots of patterns), send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I will send you the handouts via reply e-mail ASAP.

Also on the left side column, look for "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials:. This is where I have posted quite a few patterns over the past weeks. There is a variety of AG doll clothes, Barbie outfits, and tiny baby clothes for the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll and the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll (you can order this one from Mary Maxim catalog).

You will find the pattern and photo(s) for the Skating/Ballerina Costume - with an explanation that a photo tutorial will be coming with explanations for how to attach the full skating skirt and how to attach the paperclip "blades" to the ice skating boots.

One knitter here has provided us with a PDF Download format for making copies of all the patterns posted to the "User....sub-section". When you open one of the titles, scroll down to comments by "Daeanarah" (who is Rhyanna in real life), to find the download button in the middle of the page of her comments. Then just click on the download button and it will open a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer for easy printing.

Keep checking this sub-section: "User Submitted.......", I will be posting more patterns periodically.

Another way to get to the "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials" sub-section is to go to the top of the page, LEFT SIDE, and click on "Knitting Forum". This will open to a list of topics that are discussed here on this forum. Scroll down to the topics in the "User Submitted....." sub-section to find patterns by Ladyfingers.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search" then type "Ladyfingers" and click on the Search button. A long list will open.
> 
> On the left side column where it says "Pictures", this indicates that the topic includes a set of photos of various dolls modeling knitted outfits. Photos - NO PATTERNS. There are over 90 photos for the AG doll, many photos for Barbie, and a few pictures for the tiny baby dolls.
> 
> ...


wow, this is so thorough! Thank you so much. I think even I , will be able to do this. I've hardly ever "surfed" and your instructions are so clear it sounds easy. Thank you for taking the time, and for sharing so much. Sue


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Adorable ...you are a very talented doll clothes designer LadyFingers.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I just love your patterns. Thank you for being so generous with your patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

i'm ghosting. lol.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Elaine, Thanks again for all your beautiful patterns for AG, Barbie, Itty Bittys, and the new Cutsie dolls. I have a pattern for a similar pair of skates in which the person used a small crochet hook and yarn and covered the paper clip. The skate part is styled more like a boot and the paper clip is covered in yellow yarn. It might be cute to use either gold or silver metallic yarn, don't you think? Again, thank you for the patterns and to Daeanarah for the downloadable version of your patterns.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

She is the best I love all her outfits they are so adorable and I'm so grateful she shares with us my great niece will be so happy thank you ever so much ... happy knitting


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

WHAT IS THE PATTERN FOR THE BOOTS PLEASE


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To download a copy of this tutorial for the ice skating outfit and skates, scroll UP through the comments here to find "Daeanarah" - then look in the center of her comments to find the PDF Download button. Click on this button to see a very nice copy of the tutorial with photos - for easy printing,.

To find the patterns for the skating/ballerina costume and ice skates, go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers" and click the Search button. A long list of titles will open. Look on the left hand side for the sub-title "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials".....this is where you will find all the patterns I've posted recently to this forum.
Just scroll down through the titles to find the skating/ballerina costume with ice skates. There should be a PDF download button in the comments by "Daeanarah".


----------

